

Ask HN: Are you working on a Location based application? - rokhayakebe

Are you working on a location based application?
======
Mankhool
MAPLE is my acronym for Mobile Access to People Living Everywhere. Essentially
a web/mobile app that will allow users to connect with each other, anonymously
and in real-time to request information (text,photo,video clip,audio clip)
based on their global location.

------
prabodh
I am working on a location based services app...What are you exactly looking
for

~~~
rokhayakebe
Are ou integrating any local data in your application, such a nearby
places/establishments? If so where are you getting the data?

